# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  مثل سوداني تحليل امريكي

## midris3

*اهلنا قالو ان كثرت عليك الهموم اندمدم نوم

وجدت دراسة أميركية جديدة ان النوم يساعد على حل المشاكل والتعلّم بشكل أفضل. وقالت معدّة الدراسة ريبيكّا سبنسر وهي بروفسور مساعد في جامعة ماساشوستس ان الدراسة لا تثبت ان النوم يساعد الدماغ على التعلّم بشكل أكثر فعالية ولكنها تقدم دليلاً على أن الدماغ لا يرتاح ويحلم فقط حين ننام بل يعيد مراجعة أحداث النهار ومعالجتها. ونقل موقع هلث داي الأميركي عن سبنسر قولها ان النوم مثل إعادة مشاهدة فيلم كنت شاهدته من قبل فهو يضيف شيئاً لم ننتبه له. وفي حين يبدو واضحاً ان بعض الناس يؤدون أعمالهم بشكل أفضل إذا حصلوا على قسط من النوم إلاّ ان سبنسر تقول ان الدراسة فريدة من نوعها لأنها تعاين الناس الذين لديهم فرصة بسيطة لتعلّم أمر ما ومن ثم إما ناموا أو بقوا مستيقظين. وشملت الدراسة 54 طالباً جامعياً طلب من قسم منهم تعلّم المقامرة في الصباح والقسم الآخر في المساء وحضروا بعد ذلك بـ12 ساعة للعب فتبيّن ان الذين كانت لديهم الفرصة للنوم لفترة طويلة بعد تعلّم اللعبة كان أداؤهم أفضل. وأظهرت النتائج ان 80% من الذين ناموا بعد اللعبة استطاعوا كشف الحيلة فيها و40% من الذين بقوا مستيقظين.
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*:ooh:هــــــــــــــــــــــادي نومة
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*نوم العافية 00 ود اب زهاااااااااااااااااانة قال 00 نومة ضل الضحي بتطول  العمر 000هههههه هاي طبعا ود ابو زهانة مثال للكسل والاتكالية ما تسمعوا كلامو000 والزهوز صاحية وانت نايم يا مهدي 0تهي
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله البال لو مامرتاااااااااااااااح مابيجي نوم ههههه
مشكور ياحبيب علي الموضوع
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
                        	*

----------


## najma

*نومنا لما قلنا بس ما اتحلت مشاكلنا

هههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة najma
					

نومنا لما قلنا بس ما اتحلت مشاكلنا

هههههههههههههههههه



ــــ 2 ــــ

هههههههههاي

قولوا لربيكا قومي لفي وشوفي ليك شغلة أقضيها ...

تخريمة جادة :
مشكور يا أبو حميد علي المعلومة ...

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مهدي محمد عبد الماجد
					

:ooh:هــــــــــــــــــــــادي نومة



 

شكلك عندك مشاكل بالكوم يا مهدي 
هههههههههههههه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هو في احلى من النوم
مااااااااااااااااااااافي
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*يا زول دا كلام شنو 
انت بحلحل لعدوك في مشاكلو 
لو سمعك جلفوط وطار ركه في الزريبة ونام و قام انفكه من حاج صفر دا
بي صفرهم دا لسانهم طويل .
يا جلفوط اوعى MIDRIS 3  يقشك !!!!!!!!!!
*

----------

